# Shimanos answer to the gopro



## anselmo

http://www.supercompressor.com/gear/shi ... ressor-com

Very interesting


----------



## Nativeman

No housing, so it actually records sound?


----------



## anselmo

The video has 'street sounds' so it seems so


----------



## Stealthfisha

It will be interested to see what mounts you can buy or it like surfboard etc....it looks bloody good


----------



## Nativeman

price?


----------



## anselmo

Nativeman said:


> price?


In the link $US299


----------



## scater

Go Pro has higher frame rate, higher resolution, is waaaaaaaay more waterproof and I'm sure shockproof. This article sounds like an ad.


----------



## Stealthfisha

scater said:


> Go Pro has higher frame rate, higher resolution, is waaaaaaaay more waterproof and I'm sure shockproof. This article sounds like an ad.


so the advert is misleading?


----------



## ad905

Shimano would have been better off approaching Go Pro, to get a shimano branded product made my gopro, no point competing with a company who is already a specialist in extreme sports and underwater cameras. Shimanos speciality is reels, a waste of time coming into this space imo.


----------



## gooldin

Yeah, I dunno if it's just that youtube upload but the quality looks pretty poor when you compare it to a gopro video!


----------



## gooldin

Good point!


----------



## BIGKEV

ad905 said:


> Shimano would have been better off approaching Go Pro, to get a shimano branded product made my gopro, no point competing with a company who is already a specialist in extreme sports and underwater cameras. Shimanos speciality is reels, a waste of time coming into this space imo.


Shimano made it's name in cycling building gears etc, forming the original company in 1921. They only entered into fishing reel manufacturing in 1970, probably at a time when many other specialist manufacturers were already established in the market. Do you think this move was a waste of time on their part too?

If Gopro is left to continue on it's merry way and produce the only available sports action camera then eventually they would simply start charging what they want as they have a monopoly on the market. Consumers are looking for alternatives, manufacturers are looking for new product lines, companies like shimano are never going to lose money in a venture like this. Worst case is that this shimano product prompts Gopro to go to another level and produce a more superior and cost effective product, in the end, the winner is still the consumer.


----------



## swabio

BIGKEV said:


> ad905 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shimano would have been better off approaching Go Pro, to get a shimano branded product made my gopro, no point competing with a company who is already a specialist in extreme sports and underwater cameras. Shimanos speciality is reels, a waste of time coming into this space imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Shimano made it's name in cycling building gears etc, forming the original company in 1921. They only entered into fishing reel manufacturing in 1970, probably at a time when many other specialist manufacturers were already established in the market. Do you think this move was a waste of time on their part too?
> 
> If Gopro is left to continue on it's merry way and produce the only available sports action camera then eventually they would simply start charging what they want as they have a monopoly on the market. Consumers are looking for alternatives, manufacturers are looking for new product lines, companies like shimano are never going to lose money in a venture like this. Worst case is that this shimano product prompts Gopro to go to another level and produce a more superior and cost effective product, in the end, the winner is still the consumer.
Click to expand...

I'm with you Big Kev! I am pleased as punch that a few more bigger names are getting amongst the action cam market! Sony, Garmin, Shimano....... I think gopro did wonders for the action cam market, but am not sold on the 3 / 3+... I love the concept of the garmin integrating the ant connection for heart rate, cadence etc... and GPS..... I am a bit of a Geotagging bandit! I reckon my next cam will be a sony or garmin!


----------



## jbonez

I think if it can offer good sound it will be popular.


----------



## systemtester

Shot on this product by the team sponsored by Shimano. Respect for that turn at 300m to go.


----------



## Phoenix

I have recently purchased 3 Contour Camera's for my kayak.

Contour was the primary brand of Point of View Cameras (POV) up until around 3 years ago, when Go_Pro managed to angle itself a bigger piece of the market and Contour went into effective voluntary administration. So I was able to pick up my cameras for a great price.

Some of the Contour cameras, are waterproof, so do not require a water proof hard case and therefore the mic gets good quality sound - unlike the samsung or go pro which require a waterproof external hardcase effectively excluding sound.

Contour was bought out around a year ago now, and new models are coming.


----------



## ad905

swabio said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ad905 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shimano would have been better off approaching Go Pro, to get a shimano branded product made my gopro, no point competing with a company who is already a specialist in extreme sports and underwater cameras. Shimanos speciality is reels, a waste of time coming into this space imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Shimano made it's name in cycling building gears etc, forming the original company in 1921. They only entered into fishing reel manufacturing in 1970, probably at a time when many other specialist manufacturers were already established in the market. Do you think this move was a waste of time on their part too?
> 
> If Gopro is left to continue on it's merry way and produce the only available sports action camera then eventually they would simply start charging what they want as they have a monopoly on the market. Consumers are looking for alternatives, manufacturers are looking for new product lines, companies like shimano are never going to lose money in a venture like this. Worst case is that this shimano product prompts Gopro to go to another level and produce a more superior and cost effective product, in the end, the winner is still the consumer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with you Big Kev! I am pleased as punch that a few more bigger names are getting amongst the action cam market! Sony, Garmin, Shimano....... I think gopro did wonders for the action cam market, but am not sold on the 3 / 3+... I love the concept of the garmin integrating the ant connection for heart rate, cadence etc... and GPS..... I am a bit of a Geotagging bandit! I reckon my next cam will be a sony or garmin!
Click to expand...

I am with you both on the fact that there should be competition for this space, however I think shimano are just the wrong ones to be trying it. Sony, Contour, HP and many others are going for this lucritive space too, and no one can argue that they shouldn't be giving go pro a run for their money. However Shimano is a specialist in the gear space, hence making the transition from gears on bikes to gears in reels, an easy transition. However their recent ventures or trying to take on instagram with a poorly designed mobile application and an underwater camera are for me steps in the wrong direction. Don't get me wrong, I am a fan of shimano, especially their reels, they are just dabbling in areas that is beyond their expertise, they would be better staying a master of one niche, than trying to be a jack of all trades.


----------



## BigBanana

Not a fan of the Shimano cameras, especially after seeing some of the video output. I'll stick with the GoPro.


----------

